# Above Tank Filter



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So tonight I set up my above tank filter. I buoght it from pat a while ago but took it down. Since I upgated my tank and needed another filter I set it up agian. It didnt fit on the 125g like it did the 75g so I added egg crate to hold it and cut out holes for the in and out. I just not need to add media.

Here are a few pics:


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Eeek. I would not trust the eggcrate.

Otherwise looks good and inspiring.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I would be tempted to build a shelf next to your tank and a plywood cover so you don't have your filter so front & center when you're people are looking at your tank.

I also wouldn't trust the egg crate. You can already see it bending.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

seems fine to me as i pushed on it and its holding fine. and its bending to go over the wires. its what i had ill dubble it up if need be.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

new pics:


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Man that RT is sexy. Filter looks good too.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

what is the second chamber for though?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i donno buoght it that way lol


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

Where did you buy those egg-crate?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Fansons said:


> Where did you buy those egg-crate?


HomeDepot by the carpet / T-bar section


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

haha are those scrubbers for cleaning dishes?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yup pot scrubbies


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

thats awsome. never would have thought about useing them as filter material.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah tons of surfice area for bacteria to live on.


----------

